# Premiere Effekt gesucht...



## soul710 (11. Juni 2002)

Ich möchte ein Standbild (jpg) das ein paar Sekunden läuft am Ende wie Wasser verlaufen lassen. Gibt es ein entsprechenden Effekt in Premiere ? Also es soll eine Überblendung sein, Video (Standbild) läuft dann etwa wie Wasser an Video B runter (langsam). Kann man sowas machen ? Oder was ähnliches...


[edit] bei den transitions hab ich eine allgemeine frage, wie muss ich die clips und die transition positionieren ? das klappt immer nur so halb... Also video A läuft, dann fängt transition und gleichzeitig video b an, wenn transition zuende ist ist auch video a zuende. ist das korrekt ?

[edit2] kann man einen alpha glow auf irgendeine weise animieren ? würde geil aussehen... ;-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Juni 2002)

Ich glaube du solltest dir After Effects besorgen. Mit Premiere ist das alles nicht so leicht bis unmöglich.
Die Transition hast du schon richtig angeordnet. Natürlich musst du sie dann auch rendern


----------



## soul710 (11. Juni 2002)

After Effects hab ich auch, aber das geht ganz anders als Premiere, in Premiere hab ich mich schon etwas eingearbeitet, in After Effects hab ich keinen Plan 

Das mit den Transition is so ne Sache... klar muss ich erst rendern, nur ist es manchmal so, dass entweder Video A oder Video B fehlt, also das eine Video entweder vor schwarzem Hintergrund verschwindet oder aus schwarzem Hintergrund das andere Video kommt. Naja, ich werd etwas rumprobieren.

Ich hab einen Clip gemacht, im Hintergrund läuft 1 Video (James Bond Intro) und 1 Audio Stream (Musik dazu). Ausserdem hab ich 16 Titles, die per Opacity Rubber eingefadet werden. In diesen Titles stehen Namen und die sind so angeordnet dass sie die original Namen des Intros überdecken. Weil das mit einfachem Text nicht geht hat jeder Title einen schwarzen Alpha Glow, was ziemlich cool aussieht. Kann man den Alpha Glow denn mit After Effects animieren ? Das wär bisschen blöd, weil ich die 15 Titles schon in Premiere auf die Frame genau positioniert habe...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Juni 2002)

Mit After Effects kannst du alles machen!


----------



## soul710 (12. Juni 2002)

Also gut.... DASS es geht hab ich fast nicht bezweifelt, nur WIE es geht weiss ich doch nicht  
Also könntest du mir sagen wie man das mit dem Wassereffekt hinkriegt ? 
Und vielleicht noch Texteinblendung im Mission Impossible style, also Buchstabe für Buchstabe und dann der bekannte Sound, das würd ich auch gerne machen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Juni 2002)

Ich fürchte, da kann ich dir nicht helfen - ganz einfach weil ich es <b>nicht in Premiere</b> mache. Ich benutze Premiere nur für den Schnitt, den Rest mache ich mit <b>AE</b>.

Und ich weiß noch nicht ganz genau, was du mit "Wassereffekt" meinst.


Ich habe noch nie mit dem Titler in Premiere gearbeitet aber könntest du da nicht mehrer Ebenen mit jeweils einem Buchstaben machen, die du nacheinander einblendest?


----------



## soul710 (12. Juni 2002)

Ja ich meinte ja in After Effects....   das ist ja das Programm bei dem ich keinen Plan hab 

Also ich meinte das so. Stell dir Video B als Wand vor. Direkt davor läuft noch Video A, man sieht nur Video A. Jetzt will ich dass Video A an der Wand (Video B) runterläuft, wie Wasser eben, so dass man langsam Video B sieht, bis Video A ganz weg ist. Also vielleicht sollte es wie dickflüssiges Wasser runterlaufen, weil normales Wasser würde zu schnell runterlaufen =)

Das muss nicht genau so aussehen, nur so etwas in der Art, in dem Bond Intro in das ich das einbauen will is auch lauter 3D Wasser und Tropfen und sowas.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Juni 2002)

Pack deine Wand ins Schnittfenster und dann das "Wasser" darüber. Auf Wasser wendest du ne Maske an. (Ebene -> Maskieren) Diese Maske animierst du dann mit Keyframes.


----------



## soul710 (12. Juni 2002)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich mich mit AE gar nich auskenne ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Juni 2002)

Oh Gott wie soll ich denn das erklären? Ok.

Komposition -> Neue Komposition.
Importieren genauso wie in Premiere.
Das Gleiche mit dem in die Schnittleiste ziehen. (<- bitte in den linken Teil)
Dann das Wasser darüber ziehen. Also eine Ebene höher.
Jetzt siehst du nur noch Wasser. Wasserebene markieren.
Nun nimmst du dir das Stifttool und zeichnest eine Maske ganz drum herum mit 4 Punkten. (Einfach 4 Punkte setzen) und zwar nicht direkt um das Video sondern mit etwas Platz.
Dann unten in der Schnittleiste auf den Pfeil neben der Wasserebene klicken und auf Maske 1. Bei Maskenform einen Keyframe machen, indem du auf die Stoppuhr drückst und dann den Zeitschieber 5sek weiter. Hier wieder auf die Stoppuhr bei Maskenform und links daneben den Haken setzen. Fein. Jetzt veränderst du die Maske.
Danach 0 auf dem Numpad drücken. Das Wasser geht jetzt runter. Unspektakulär. Also noch mehr Maskenpunkte machen, das man jeden animieren kann. Fertig!

Lad dir mal das Tutorial aus dem großen AE Thread runter. Da ist genau das erklärt.


----------



## soul710 (13. Juni 2002)

Ok, danke erstmal. Nur ein Problem: Ich finde die Stopuhr nicht 

Achja, hast du vielleicht den direkten Link zu dem Tutorial ? Das sind 5 Seiten mit mehrern Tuts ...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Juni 2002)

Du musst, um die Stoppuhr zu finden, auch noch den Pfeil neben "Maske 1" nach unten machen. Das sind dann die Einstellungen der Maske und hier gibt es viele Stoppuhren. Du brauchst die von Maskenform.

Der Link ist hier:
http://www.theforce.net/theater/postproduction/sabres/sabertutorials.html

Du musst dir das After Effects Video runterladen nicht das von Photoshop. Da drin ist die Maskentechnik anhand von Lichtschwertern erklärt.


----------



## soul710 (13. Juni 2002)

Ok danke, hab das soweit hingekriegt. Was muss ich beim Rendern einstellen dass a) das Bild nicht so beschissen ist und b) der Ton Korrekt kommt ? Ich hab Video A mit Ton(=Wasser) und ein JPG Bild (=Wand).


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Juni 2002)

Komposition -> Film erstellen und dann findest du schon die Einstellungen...


----------



## soul710 (13. Juni 2002)

Das hatte ich ja schon, der Sound hakt, als ob er "stottern" würde, und das Bild ist beschissen, trotz DivX 4.0 Low Motion 1200 kbit/sec.

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht 

Kann man eigentlich keinen Audio Compressor auswählen ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Juni 2002)

Nee kein Audiokompressor.
Seltsam das es ruckelt


----------



## soul710 (14. Juni 2002)

Dann bringen mir die ganzen Effekte nichts wenn ichs nich exportieren kann.... sag mir mal deine Einstellungen, dann seh ich ob ich was falsch eingestellt habe


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Juni 2002)

> Dann bringen mir die ganzen Effekte nichts wenn ichs nich exportieren kann



Ein Programm für 3500€ <b>kann</b> definitiv <b>exportieren</b>.
Exportier doch einfach als AVI (unkomprimiert und machs in Premiere. After Effects ist kein Schnitt oder Masteringprogramm! Das sind die Aufgaben von Premiere. In AE rechnet man nur kleine Sekundensequenzen und fügt die dann wieder in Premiere ein.
Premiere hast du doch.


----------

